# intel cryo



## Gluksi (22. Dezember 2020)

liebe Schreiberlinge keine copy und Paste Intel cryo??


----------



## Finallin (22. Dezember 2020)

Was genau willst Du jetzt?  

Ich habe bei EK-WB einen geordert, mal sehen wie lange ich darauf warten muss...
Ich warte zwar ungerne auf etwas, aber die CPU unter der Raum- Temp. zu kühlen ist extrem sexy und das warten definitiv wert.


----------

